# MiniDVI to HDMI?



## Another_Paul

What cables would I need to go from my Macbookor iMac to an HDMI TV?


----------



## guytoronto

Mini-DVI -> DVI, DVI -> HDMI

There isn't any actual signal conversion, so you shouldn't notice any loss of quality.


----------



## Oakbridge

I've got a PowerBook with DVI and I've hooked it up to my new HP 37" LCD using a DVI cable that I already had, along with a DVI-HDMI adapter that I picked up from Radio Shack by Circuit City's Source or whatever they are calling themselves this week. 

They also had a DVI-HDMI cable which might be better for you, one less piece. 

I know that Best Buy, Sony Store, etc. also carry Monster brand equivalents. With monster size price tags to match.


----------



## Another_Paul

Is there an Apple connector that does mini-dvi -> HDMI without the middle DVI piece?

Regardless if such cable exists, it's all digital so in theory I guess there shouldnt be any signal loss.


----------



## silentsim

Nope, your gonna have to order the Apple mini-dvi to DVI then a DVI to HDMI cable.


----------



## stillmot

Check out monoprice.com for really high quality DVI to HDMI cables that are 80% less than futureshop or radio shack. I use a thirty foot one to run a 37" LCD from my macbook and it works great.


----------



## gmark2000

Got my Mini-DVI to DVI from Apple and I got my DVI to HDMI from monoprice.com (bought cheap from their eBay auctions).

Monoprice somehow comes under the radar when being imported into Canada. Taxes are rarely charged.


----------



## HoyeBoye

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I have found a Mini-DVI to HDMI converter on Monoprice.com. Of course, buying the converter and an HDMI cable costs about the same as buying a Mini-DVI to DVI>DVI to HDMI cable, at least on Monoprice.


----------



## Macinguelph

Don't forget, if you want sound, a miniplug to RCA cables for left and right audio. While HDMI includes audio, DVI and mini DVI does not.


----------



## DDKD726

so a Mini-DVI to HDMI cable will bring sound and picture?


----------



## Digital_Gary

Man, this thread has more lives than a cat!

DDK, re-read the post above you. DVI and Mini DVI do NOT carry audio and that is why a Mini Jack to RCA cable is required. 

To add, Startech does make a Mini DVI - HDMI cable now as well for those of you that need to connect older Macbooks, PB G4 12" and new Mac Mini's to your TV's.

Mini DVI to HDMI Video Cable Adapter for Macbooks and iMacs - StarTech.com


----------



## Rukus

DDKD726 said:


> so a Mini-DVI to HDMI cable will bring sound and picture?


No, it will carry picture only because of the one end being DVI and therefore not including the sound.


----------

